# Which phone to get for AT&T



## bLaw (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm about to switch from iPhone to droid. I have at&t, and need to keep at&t b/c of family plan and unlimited data contract. I was wondering what phone would be good to get that will allow me to fully unlock it, and have lots of functionality.

I use my iPhone as an ipod alot... in the car, at work, at home.. pretty much everywhere. Do any of the Droid phones compare? My old carpool buddy had a droid and it sucked as an mp3 player.. I think it was the hardware that made it sound like crap. This was no bueno.

I saw the Atrix today at at&t but the screen was pretty small compare to the others. Not a huge deal but if another phone compares with a larger screen, why not?

I also looked at the LG Thrill. The 3d was pretty cool. It was kinda trippy but cool once you get used to it. I figured as many Ds as you can get, the better.. right? I didn't find much on here as far as this phone goes.

so my question, which phone to get. Keep in mind, i would like to learn to dev for droid, want to keep the phone for a while, like music alot.

thanks in advance


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

I was doing some research on this a week back for a friend on AT&T. Your best choice is the Samsung Galaxy S2 which will be released on October 2. Samsung released the source code yesterday, so if you like custom ROM's, there should be some by launch. Check the phone out, I am sure it will impress you.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

hes a n00bie...but this is one of my friends and hes trying to get into the game so...custom roms will deff be something he'll be dabbling in...and he sent me a link to that phone last night and it looks awesome....so i completely agree with u...and the release date is soon blaw


----------



## enik (Aug 21, 2011)

The atrix or the gs2 depending if you prefer Motorola or Samsung. Apple can't hold a candle to Google

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

seems like gs2 then....he and i went to look at phones yesterday after work and neither one of us realized that the atrix has such a small screen.


----------

